# Slovene: cat lady



## 123xyz

Zdravo vsem,

Ali mi lahko kdo pove, kako se reče po slovensko "cat lady", s pomenom "ženska, posebej starejša in brez moža ali otrok, ki vzgaja veliko maček doma, ali vsaj krmi veliko maček v soseski". Ali se morda reče "mačkarica"? Prebral sem nekaj na medmrežju, kje je pisalo "mačkarje in mačkarice", toda nisem prepričan, da je to standarden jezik - besedi mi zvenita kot pogovorne srbohrvaške izposojenke.  

Vnaprej se zahvaljujem


----------



## Panceltic

"... ki vzgaja veliko *mačk* doma, ali vsaj krmi veliko *mačk* v soseski ..."

"Mačkarica" je slovnično pravilna beseda, ki bi lahko pomenila, kar si navedel; vendar izraza ne poznam.


----------



## 123xyz

Tudi Google ne ravno pozna - je le 100 izidov za to besedno zvezo, bolj ali manj. V vsakem primeru, če ti kdo omene kaj o "mačkarici", zlahka boš razumel, kaj želi reči, celo brez veliko sobesedila? 

Mimogrede, če je kdo, ki ve z gotovostjo za izraz "mačkarica", čakam njegovo potrditev.


----------



## Panceltic

Če bi slišal o mačkarici, bi najbrž najprej pomislil, da ima mačka (hangover).


----------



## Mishe

Izraza mačkarica žal ne poznam in tudi če bi ga slišal ne vem, če bi pomislil na "cat lady". 

Drugače se pa pse in mačke hrani, ne krmi. Krmi se ptice, živino, itd.


----------



## Irbis

Mislim, da sem slišal izraz "mačja botra", čeprav na spletu ne najdem zadetkov, ki bi ta izraz potrjevali.


----------



## Panceltic

Hahaha, mačja botra, ta je pa dobra.  Jaz sicer poznam izraz pasji prijatelj oz. pasja prijateljica, ki slabšalno pomeni nekoga, ki se preveč ukvarja s psi (seveda izgovorjeno s pravo intonacijo in poudarkom).


----------



## 123xyz

Mar ni mogoče reči tudi "mačja prijetaljica", slede vzorec besedne zveze "pasja prijateljica"?


----------



## trance0

Mačja prijateljica ali ljubiteljica/prijateljica mačk bo kar v redu.


----------

